# Portugal expands its golden visa programme



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New investment structures are making it easier for people from outside of the European Union seeking to live in Portugal through the country’s golden visa programme. The initial minimum investment of €500,000 has been reduced to €350,000 for investment in properties located in districts designated for urban renewal. Other new programmes are now available including […]

Click to read the full news article: Portugal expands its golden visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

